

Show HN: Redistats - Web stats using Redis - JimWestergren
https://redistats.com/

======
mgrouchy
Seeing as this is software as a service and not open source, whats up with the
name? Why does it matter that you are using redis? I see you mention it in the
"modern proven technologies" section, but that's not a selling point(to me
anyway).

~~~
JimWestergren
You are right. That I am using Redis is more to appeal to the HN crowd ;) For
the user it does not really matter.

I like the name, it is difficult to find names you like available with .com.

------
druiid
I was hoping for a software distribution. Looked pretty neat and then saw it
was similar to Analytics, etc. where it is hosted. Any chance you guys will be
offering a self-hosted version?

~~~
Mahn
Same here, I'd happily give it a go if it were self hosted since I was
planning to build one from scratch, specifically with redis.

~~~
JimWestergren
Any suggestions on how such a license system can look like? We spent 2 months
developing this, I would not like to give away it for free / open source.

~~~
druiid
Well, with other software distributed versions of software where it's licensed
I generally have seen a 'maintenance' fee yearly for distribution, meaning
that technically the software itself is free, but you're charged
yearly/monthly to continue receiving updates to it.

------
bnejad
Anyone find it a little odd that in their demo from fullmovies.cc they are
publishing the IPs from hits? I don't think the users would really appreciate
that.

~~~
JimWestergren
You are right, fixed.

------
jzawodn
"Latest technologies" might want to say "Proven technologies" since latest can
imply bleeding edge and possibly unreliable to some folks.

~~~
JimWestergren
Perhaps yes. But I feel SPDY and Redis are more "latest" than "proven". I will
have to think about this.

~~~
Mahn
Redis is very much proven, tech giants are using large redis databases for
quite some time now, see e.g. Instagram or StackOverflow.

Maybe go with "Modern, proven technologies"?

~~~
JimWestergren
Thanks and corrected.

------
kvickan
Been testing the beta out, very very good stat system, will definitely convert
from Analytics.

------
JimWestergren
Let me know what you think. I will listen to your feedback.

------
kaahbonk
Looks interesting, I will check it out.

